# Suggestions on lights



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

I am switching from batteries to generator and looking for suggestions on what lights to use.I have a 2800 watt generator. Thanks in advance


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150681298342?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 ....................................................................................................................................................I've been wonderin about LED Flood lights for floundering lights


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Lights*

Parking light bulb from a 1957 Chevy. Worked good back then. Still works good today.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

mackdaddy06 said:


> I am switching from batteries to generator and looking for suggestions on what lights to use.I have a 2800 watt generator. Thanks in advance


 I have one 400 watt high pressure sodium light on the front and two 600 watt halogens one on both sides they will be replaced soon with 400 watt high pressure sodiums:thumbsup:


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Are the hps lights that much better than the halogens? I know they cost a hell of alot more. I got 4 500 watt halogens that im gonna try but its like everything else depends on water clarity ripples etc


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

If yoU want the 411 on HPS or LEDs go to Bowfishingcountry.com But 4 500s will put out a lot of light for about 50 bucks I gigged for 20yrs with 6 100w bulbs and gigged several bot loads of "flattes" with them


----------

